
Millennials (Gen Y): Will they really reinvent IT? - markbao
http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=9121
======
iamdave
From CNN using Twitter to the explosion of startups and low capital business
offering service based products I think it's fair to say Gen Y already has
reinvented IT if not already knocking down the door.

------
alaskamiller
These generational things are pretty stupid. Even more so when they overlap or
don't really cover what the colloquial definitions are.

I mean in my circle, Millennials are kids born in the mid to late 90's while
Gen Y are kids born in the 80's and Gen X are kids born in the 70's. Their
rise to prominence and influence on culture is why we give them nicknames.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generation_Y>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generation_X>

